# Has anyone made a radio station antenna



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

Looking for a radio station or TV station antenna for a hilltop that has flashing red lights, has anyone seen anything like that available anywhere?


----------



## ak-milw (Nov 3, 2014)

Check Walthers I know they had one a few years ago.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Actually, that would be a tower with an antenna on it. The antenna is what radiates a radio signal. The tower only puts it up at a higher point than on the ground.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Kind of expensive. 
http://www.blmamodels.com/cgi-bin/w...ue.htm&t=main.blue.htm&categories=01001-00011

edit,
one here a bit cheaper in price,
http://www.thefind.com/electronics/browse-radio-antenna-tower

edit again,
this one is nice, etched brass. :thumbsup:
http://www.traincat2.com/d_radiotower.htm

The BLMA one a little cheaper in price,
http://www.nelsonshobbies.com/BLMA-HO-Scale-Scenery-Access.html


----------



## DaveInTheHat (Nov 13, 2011)

I made one.










I took a couple pictures while I was building it.
http://public.fotki.com/daveinthehat/davetown/wdav1095-fm/


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

Vector Cut makes one in HO Scale. Google them.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

nvrr49 said:


> Vector Cut makes one in HO Scale. Google them.


It is OK to place a link here,
http://www.vectorcut.com/RR.htm

Make it easier for him, and others.


----------

